# 448 days later - my husband is back in our home tonight.



## Neverwouldhave guessed (May 5, 2010)

Wow. 448 days (15 months) I never posted my story, but hijacked/commented on others. He and I both have gone back-and-forth with this decision. We separated in Sept. '09, his affair started in Feb. '10 and lasted into early May. I dated some in late summer/early fall. While dating is something I would stay away from, it is hard not to as time drags on. One thing, I noticed the other men giving me the "zing" from their attention had their own issues/baggage that start to surface pretty quickly. We all have a past. We have been married 21 years.

I am walking away from $6k in attorney fees, but that is minor in comparision to the cost of divorce. We have mutually decided and agreed that in the event one of us decides we will not make it as a married couple, we will sell the house and without drama go our separate ways. Two kids, 19 D and 17 S. Lots of hard work ahead and there are no guarantees. We both expect lots of bumps as we get used to sharing a home again. We both are at peace that this is the right decision. If you had told me this six months ago, I never would have believed it. I have learned so much from this site.


----------



## iamnottheonlyone (May 9, 2010)

Awesome. What made this happen? I have been dating for three months and it has helped my Mojo. I am still hanging in on Plan A. How did the worm turn?


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

Good Luck, 
Miracles really do happen, everyone deserves a second chance.....
Make the best of it.........
jessi


----------



## cmf (May 21, 2010)

Your story has always been so similar to mine, we are at 13 months separated, and still trying to work it out. You give me hope.

What finally happened to get you to this point?


----------



## Grey Goose (Aug 23, 2012)

How did he come back? Or why, what happened?


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

Good luck. I hope it works out for you both.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry to finally hear your story. My senses tell me the love potion with the affair partner (s) ran out, and after the fantasy faded reality set in.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

OP hasn't been back in 2yrs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> OP hasn't been back in 2yrs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How did this get resurrected lol!


----------

